# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  من شارقة الخير لرمضان الخير (شيلات,جلابيات للبيت,مخاوير,قطع ألأقمشة)

## sarah1990

*من شارقة الخير لرمضان الخير
*


مخاوير جديدة ,شيلات متنوعة ,جلابيات البيت و قطع ألأقمشة 
- لرمضان الصيف 2015 

*اللهم بلغنا رمضان وبارك لنا فيه
*



اللآن بين يديكي



- كل انواع الشالات-


*شيلة صلاه مشجر

30 درهم للحبة


شيلة صلاه ساده

30 درهم للحبة


شيلة صفوه مشجر

شيلة صفوه ساده 


- 20,25,30,40 درهم للحبة


شيلة لندني مشجر

12 درهم للحبة


شيلات مطرزه و شيلات فصوص


20,25 درهم للحبة*

[B]


جلابيات مع شيلة


30,35,40 درهم للحبة




جلابيات كم طويل 




35/40/45/50/55/70/80 درهم للحبة





جلابيات نص كم 

30/35/40 درهم للحبة




*


lتوفّر ايضاً
 جلابيات للبنات , مخاوير البنات , ملابس خدّامات

ان شاء الله تصاميم جديدة كل أسبوع





لاحدث التصاميم والتواصل
Whatsapp :00971-50- 8429065


*




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## sarah1990

مخاوير 





*65/80/95/110درهم للحبة


سلوار قطن للأرتداء تحت الجلابية

20 درهم للحبة*



قطع قطن بتطريز العود 4متر 60 درهم للحبة



[/B]




*


lتوفّر ايضاً
 جلابيات للبنات , مخاوير البنات , ملابس خدّامات

ان شاء الله تصاميم جديدة كل أسبوع



لاحدث التصاميم والتواصل
Whatsapp :00971-50- 8429065


*

----------


## قارورة العسل

كل التوفيق

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## مونتاج

موفقه

----------


## أم زمرده

اللهم فرج كروبنا، يسر حسابنا، يمن كتابنا .. اللهم انظر إلينا بعين الرضا والرحمة فلا نشقى وأنت رجاؤنا

----------


## الاميرات SFM

بالتوفيق

----------


## sarah1990



----------


## sarah1990



----------


## احتاجك..

بالتوفيق

----------


## sarah1990



----------


## sarah1990

للرفعع

----------


## Fa.R

الله يوفقج يارب ويرزقج من فضله

----------


## أم عذور

موفقه إن شاء الله

----------


## الحب أنت

موفقه ..

..

----------


## sarah1990

((جلابيات جديدة للبيت)) من شارقة الخير لرمضان الخير
*زوري الرابط*

----------

